# variable html datei einlesen



## vsitor (10. April 2003)

hi,

grosses problem hab ich 

ich habe eine HTML seite mit ner grossen hintergrundgrafik in einer tabelle und will das nicht wegen frames stückeln.

es soll also insgesamt nur EINE html seite sein, mit einem feld wo beliebige html seiten reingeladen werden.
auf der html seite soll je nachdem welcher button geklickt wird, eine html seite in das bestimmte feld reingeladen werden.

ich weiss es gibt die möglichkeit mit 5 frames zu arbeiten, einer links, rechts oben unten und in der mitte.
das will ich aber wie gesagt nicht wegen der hintergrundgrafik.
kann man das eventuell mit layers machen ?

hier ne zeichnung damit ihr es euch vorstellen könnt.

HIER DAS BILD


----------



## Tim C. (10. April 2003)

Wenn du PHP zur Verfügung hast, ist es super einfach mit Tabellen und dem Include Befehl zu machen. Check mal ob dein Webspace das mitmacht. Wenn ja meld dich wieder, dann erzähl ich dir wie es weitergeht


----------



## vsitor (10. April 2003)

hi

ja bei meinem server geht ALLES 

wär nett wenn mir helfen kannst *g


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. April 2003)

leuchte, die mühe kannst du dir sparen. dazu gibt's ein super tutorial:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials16384.html


----------



## vsitor (10. April 2003)

*ok*

nettes tut, aber kann man sowas nicht mit html machen ?
so mit nem layer die n anchor bekommen und bei click auf button wird in dem layer die html seite geladen.

ich hab bei den buttons flash im spiel, wird mit php etwas komplexer..


----------



## Tim C. (11. April 2003)

Nö das wird auch nicht komplizierter, musst den Flashbuttons nur die Richtigen Links zuweisen z.B. http://www.deinhost.de/index.php?goto=news halt für jede Kategorie dementsprechend.


----------



## Sebastianus (11. April 2003)

Und noch schnell gesagt! Mit HTML pur geht sowas nicht! Höchstens mit nem bisschen JavaScript, aber da ist PHP einfacher und shcneller!


----------



## Prophet (17. April 2003)

@vsitor

Hi, vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch verstanden, aber ich glaube dass Iframes dafür optimal wären.


gruss

Prophet


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. April 2003)

Hallo Prohpet - wellcome on Board...

grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht - Iframe bringts hier besser als 5 Frames aber 


> Ich habe eine HTML seite mit ner grossen hintergrundgrafik in einer tabelle und will das nicht wegen frames stückeln.


daher wäre hier php auch meine erste Wahl...


ciao


----------



## Prophet (18. April 2003)

Hallo crono  



> Ich habe eine HTML seite mit ner grossen hintergrundgrafik in einer tabelle und will das nicht wegen frames stückeln.



Das müsste er garnicht. Dieses Feld würde die Grafik an dieser Stelle zwar verdecken, aber von einem "unsichtbaren" Feld hat er nicht gesprochen. 


gruss

Prophet


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Prophet _
> *Hallo crono
> Das müsste er garnicht. Dieses Feld würde die Grafik an dieser Stelle zwar verdecken, aber von einem "unsichtbaren" Feld hat er nicht gesprochen.
> *



Ich denke mal, das es gerade dass vermeiden wollte  - das interpretier ich zuminderst mal rein 


ciao


----------

